# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Over the air TV and sub-channels

## Dob Hooligan

I have spent my whole life as a fan of the business of television. Noticing the recent additions of digital sub-channels to KSBI-52, I am wondering what caused the about face from Griffin Communications regarding them? When Griffin bought KSBI, they immediately dropped their sub-channel, which was THIS TV. There was a quote from the general manager, which was along the lines of "Nobody watches those channels-it isn't worth the effort". In October 2018, Griffin added 4 sub-channels to KSBI, all of which are provided by Scripps television. I am assuming they were negotiated as a part of Griffin buying the Scripps radio stations in Tulsa a few months ago. 

Now, Griffin is doing something with KWTV. They are running a "test" on 9.3 Over The Air, and running PSA's about rescanning your TV before the end of November. I'm guessing it is not a big deal, just has something to do with a frequency change for KWTV. And since the old fashioned channel numbers don't really match up in our digital age, I think it is related to that. But, could it mean Griffin is going to broadcast more sub-channels? 

And could it mean local, Over The Air broadcasters are beginning to understand that "cord cutting" could result in gaining more eyeballs to their product than ever before?

----------


## stile99

It is very very much a big deal...and yet also not.  For those who do get their signals OTA, it's rather important to do the re-scan when their area changes frequencies.  Google "FCC repack".  It doesn't imply more channels.  

ATSC 3, on the other hand...

----------


## scottk

Sub-channels are getting more eyes with cord cutters. I've also heard the use of sub channels by local broadcasters is a way to justify the bandwidth of the spectrum they are licensed from the FCC. Yes, they are going through a re-packing ordeal and shifting some of the channel locations on the spectrum around. 

One caveat is each "channel" is given the same bandwidth, the more sub-channels that are added, the less bandwidth available for each channel. This is why iON or KSBI for example with numerous sub channels, could appear "soft" on their main HD channel since its is being compressed to allow bandwidth to the sub channels. 

It was nice when KSBI was able to broadcast  about half of the OKC Thunder games (in HD) the first season or two over the air, instead of having to pay for them through a cable/OTT box service.

----------


## Mr. Blue Sky

Yeah, that "nobody watches those channels..." comment was a bit premature. MeTV (KOCO 5.2) showing classic television is very successful. As more people learn of the sub-channels, they will become viable advertising vehicles. I hear MeTV's sister channel, *Decades*, is coming soon here in OKC.

----------


## Just Retired

I have re-scanned.  9.3 is gone, replaced with 9.1 and 9.2 twice.

----------


## jompster

I don't know about any of you, but I've been glued most of the time to 4.3 (Justice Network).  They have some really interesting shows on there.

----------


## PaddyShack

Is there a website that shows which channels one could expect based on location in the state? I haven't re-scanned in a few years so maybe that is why I am missing some channels or some channels are not clear? For instance we only get KFOR and KWTV but no KOCO.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Is there a website that shows which channels one could expect based on location in the state? I haven't re-scanned in a few years so maybe that is why I am missing some channels or some channels are not clear? For instance we only get KFOR and KWTV but no KOCO.


https://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29

Run that with your address

----------


## stile99

> Is there a website that shows which channels one could expect based on location in the state? I haven't re-scanned in a few years so maybe that is why I am missing some channels or some channels are not clear? For instance we only get KFOR and KWTV but no KOCO.


Several.  I prefer TV Fool, but there are others.  The good ones will also tell you why KOCO (and probably KETA) can be a little more difficult. Spoiler alert: VHF.

http://www.tvfool.com/

https://antennaweb.org/

https://www.tablotv.com/tools/

----------


## Roger S

I mostly watch Grit and Charge.

----------


## OKCretro

Metv shows saved by the bell on sunday mornings for 2 hours.  Its pretty great

these channels are also on cox in the mid-200's

----------


## shawnw

Regarding 9.3 channel 9 has been running commercials to rescan in November (rescanoklahoma.com). Pretty sure it has to do with new standards reducing bandwidth per channel so more digital channels (which need less room than their analog counterparts) can fit in a station's spectrum. Also with these compressions of bandwidth, some stations are having to move their frequencies around a bit to get out of parts of the spectrum that have been auctioned off by the gov.

----------


## DCARS

> They are running a "test" on 9.3 Over The Air, and running PSA's about rescanning your TV before the end of November.


Last year the FCC did an auction to sell off the top portion of the UHF band (600 MHz).  As a result, many stations had two options, 1) change frequencies, or 2) give up their licenses. Once the auction was over, the FCC had a scheduled repack, where stations that had to move frequencies, would make these changes in a phased approach.  This repack affected more than 1,000 TV stations, 4 or 5 of them are Oklahoma City stations.

KOPX channel 50 (virtual 62)
KAUT channel 40 (virtual 43)
KWTV channel 39 (virtual 9)

Also a couple low power channels were affected.  KWTV's virtual channel is 9 though they've been broadcasting on channel 39 since the digital conversion in 2009.  As a result of this repack, they are moving to channel 25, while keeping their virtual channel 9.  Don't worry, KOKH is really on channel 24, virtual 25.  The channel 9.3 test pattern being seen the last week or so has been KWTV's new channel 25 transmitter being tested and their virtual channel has been mapped to 9.3.  As of yesterday, they are running both transmitters simulcasting the signal but the remapping to 9.3 is not happening anymore. Some TVs are smart enough to recognize the two 9.1 and 9.2 channels and only show it once. Other TV's are not smart enough to notice it, so you will see two 9.1's and two 9.2's.

Soon you'll be seeing KOPX making this change because it occupies channel 50 and T-Mobile has purchased massive amounts of spectrum in the 600 MHz band.  Once they make the move, T-Mobile can turn on the 600 MHz in and around Oklahoma City, vastly improving their signals.

As for the policy of secondary channels, I can only speculate that channel 21 (KTOU-LD) simulcast Grit TV and Laff TV and channel 43 (KAUT) simulcasts Escape. I don't know if this is a coincidence but both channel 21 and 43 are going to be affected by the repack this year.  I don't know if channel 52 (KSBI) carrying these networks is trying to help those two TV stations while they make their changes or if they are going to stay on 52 permanently.

One last thing...
When I refer to virtual channels, I am referring to a technology called Program and System Information Protocol (PSIP).  This is a technology that allows stations that have years of recognition on channel 4, 5, 9, 13, etc, the ability to fool your TV into thinking they are still on those channels.  You may ask why don't they actually go back to those channels.  During the 2009 digital conversion, TV stations were required to keep their old analog stations on the air for about a year or so at the same time the digital station was on the air.  The FCC gave them a second channel to broadcast digital during this time and when their full conversion was done, they  were forced to give up their original channels.  From the users perspective, the stations remained on the same channel though only 13 (KETA) remains on their original channel. 

I hope this helps to explain what happened. Also, if I mis-spoke, and anyone notices it, by all means, correct me.

----------


## Just Retired

> Several.  I prefer TV Fool, but there are others.  The good ones will also tell you why KOCO (and probably KETA) can be a little more difficult. Spoiler alert: VHF.
> 
> http://www.tvfool.com/
> 
> https://antennaweb.org/
> 
> https://www.tablotv.com/tools/


Look for the app: Antenna Point.  It shows where the towers are and how to adjust your antenna.
The app NoCable lists the available channels and provides a TV Guide.  Both are on the Google Play Store.

----------


## PaddyShack

Wow, there are a lot of working parts to OTA TV. I find it fascinating how it all works together. Thanks for the info and the website mentions. Here's to a better cord-cutter experience for my household.

----------


## OKCRT

Wealth of info. in this thread that I had never much thought about.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

Regarding KSBI (Griffin media) picking up the 4 networks; they are all owned by Scripps media. Amazed by how large Scripps is when I googled them. Scripps owns the NBC affiliate Tulsa, Channel 2. Earlier this year Griffin bought 3 radio stations in Tulsa from Scripps, and I'm guessing the two companies have developed a good business relationship.

I think all 4 networks will be exclusive to KSBI by the first of the year. Hopefully we can more of my favorite old man channels, like Decades or Cozi.

----------


## oklip955

Ok so what does this all mean to us that have older tv's and the converter box to watch them. I am not sure how to rescan. I had that done back when they were giving out the coupons for the boxes.

----------


## shawnw

The basic technology hasn't changed so you'll be fine once you can figure out how to scan.

That said, whenever the government decides to push the somewhat recently approved ATSC 3.0 standard (could be never, could be five years, who knows), all existing tuners will cease to work and there will have to be another round of converter boxes.

----------


## DCARS

> I hear MeTV's sister channel, *Decades*,


This sounds interesting. Have you heard anything about which station will pick them up?  The new channel 42.1-.7 has a few channels on it but even with an outside antenna, it is very weak.

----------


## DCARS

The FCC voted to authorize ATSC 3.0 last November but from what I'm told, it will be a voluntary move and so it will be up to stations to decide if they want to take advantage.  Maybe down the road, that will change.  The most notable thing about ATSC 3.0 standard is that it is now possible to broadcast in 4K over the air.

----------


## shawnw

That's the most notable thing for you and I, but the reasons the stations will push and lobby for a government backed pushed of this is because they will finally be able to track what we're watching OTA which helps with advertisers and such.

----------


## DCARS

> That's the most notable thing for you and I, but the reasons the stations will push and lobby for a government backed pushed of this is because they will finally be able to track what we're watching OTA which helps with advertisers and such.


I don't doubt that.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

My hope is it is on 43.3 after Escape leaves. Kinda wondering about that because KAUT 43 and KFOR 4 are both owned by Tribune Media, who also owns the Antenna TV network. Although Decades is not a true competitor for Antenna TV, it is another Baby Boomer network. And it is a joint venture CBS and Weigel Broadcasting, who own Me-TV.  I also think that is the reason that Cozi TV wasn't picked up in OKC. NBC Universal owns Cozi TV, but I think Tribune didn't want it on their stations because it was too close a competitor to Antenna TV.

----------


## DCARS

Attachment 14986

It looks like KWTV has now completed their setup and put the attached image on the new channel 25, virtual 9.1 and 9.2.  Just in case that it doesn't come through, it is basically saying that starting November 19th, they will be on their new channel.  I assume that after this date, they will turn off their channel 39 transmitter though there might be some overlap so those that miss out on the message, can find them.

----------


## PaddyShack

I would gladly take free 4K OTA in exchange for my viewing data...

----------


## Bunty

> Is there a website that shows which channels one could expect based on location in the state? I haven't re-scanned in a few years so maybe that is why I am missing some channels or some channels are not clear? For instance we only get KFOR and KWTV but no KOCO.


When you're located near the local limits for the high powered stations it can be frustrating to get consistently steady reception on all the channels from indoor antennas.  I've found the paper thin square antenna won't get channel 5.  However a bar antenna from Wal-Mart mounted at top of a window gets channel 5 well.  However, channel 62 is the only channel that is shaky.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> My hope is it is on 43.3 after Escape leaves. Kinda wondering about that because KAUT 43 and KFOR 4 are both owned by Tribune Media, who also owns the Antenna TV network. Although Decades is not a true competitor for Antenna TV, it is another Baby Boomer network. And it is a joint venture CBS and Weigel Broadcasting, who own Me-TV.  I also think that is the reason that Cozi TV wasn't picked up in OKC. NBC Universal owns Cozi TV, but I think Tribune didn't want it on their stations because it was too close a competitor to Antenna TV.


Do those channels offer original programs or is it just recycled programs from syndication?

----------


## stile99

> Do those channels offer original programs or is it just recycled programs from syndication?


I really really hope it's the latter.  Plenty of other channels dipped their toes in the nostalgia pool, got tired of paying licensing fees, and quickly went to crap when they decided they needed "original content". If someone wants to enjoy Family Ties and Knight Rider reruns, what's wrong with that?

----------


## Bunty

I wish cable news, sports and special interest channels like HGTV, Sci-fi, Comedy and so on could be available on the sub TV channels.  But I guess the cable companies don't ever want to see that happen.  They suffer enough from the Internet as competition.

----------


## stile99

OTA has a better Sci-Fi channel than "Syfy".  It's called Comet.  No Comedy, but there's Laff.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

The beauty of modern “Over the Air” is the tremendous amount if programming choices. OETA features HGTV style home improvement shows on sub channels 13.2 and 13.3, Sinclair Broadcasting is running sports nationwide with “Stadium” 25.3, Comedis on LAFF 52.3, etc.
Oklahoma City features  more than 35 free, over the air channels. Most of what you want is out there. Amazing world.

----------


## PaddyShack

> When you're located near the local limits for the high powered stations it can be frustrating to get consistently steady reception on all the channels from indoor antennas.  I've found the paper thin square antenna won't get channel 5.  However a bar antenna from Wal-Mart mounted at top of a window gets channel 5 well.  However, channel 62 is the only channel that is shaky.


And I just so happen to have one of those thin antennas.

I am not opposed to upgrading my antenna, so could anyone recommend a good antenna either around the TV or installed in the attic? Thanks in advance!

----------


## Bunty

> And I just so happen to have one of those thin antennas.
> 
> I am not opposed to upgrading my antenna, so could anyone recommend a good antenna either around the TV or installed in the attic? Thanks in advance!


Really, I wonder if there is such a thing as an indoor antenna with amp that gets all the high powered channels equally well as you get in the 40-50 mile range from the transmitters.  Installing an antenna in the attic or on the roof would be too much of a bother to me and create an eyesore.

----------


## MagzOK

I have a Marathon HDTV antenna that i mounted in my attic and I get all available channels and they're crystal clear.  It was a bit more expensive than others, but it works beautifully.  I got it on www.freesignal.tv

----------


## BB37

> I have a Marathon HDTV antenna that i mounted in my attic and I get all available channels and they're crystal clear.  It was a bit more expensive than others, but it works beautifully.  I got it on www.freesignal.tv


We got lucky when we moved into our mid-70s Home eleven years ago, as there was an old VHF-UHF antenna already mounted in the attic. I ran new coax down to our TV and it works well. Rescanned our set this morning and it picked up 49 digital channels cleanly.  We don’t use it often but it’s ready when Cox goes out.

If you have an old holdover antenna in the attic, don’t toss it!

----------


## scottk

We have a cheap $15 antenna in our attic (mounted with a zip tie) and cable running to a splitter to be distributed throughout the house. Really have no problems with any channels and get about 42-46 channels. Only problem is when our furnace kicks on, KFOR goes in and out for a bit. 

Depending on where you live in relation to the OKC Tower farm, an amplified antenna could do more harm than good. If you are within 30 miles of Britton/Broadway extension, you probably don't need an amplified antenna.

Also, a good "cable like" free alternative to those with Apple TV's, Roku's, Fire Sticks, etc, take a look at  the Pluto TV app. It's free content organized very much like a cable program guide with news and entertainment.

----------


## theparkman81

I've noticed that KAUT has taken off This TV on one of their subchannels, but KBZC 42 has added Cozi TV to one of theirs.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I have a Marathon HDTV antenna that i mounted in my attic and I get all available channels and they're crystal clear.  It was a bit more expensive than others, but it works beautifully.  I got it on www.freesignal.tv


just so you and everyone else knows   there is no such thing as an "HDTV" or "HD" antenna    those are marketing gimics

----------


## DCARS

KBZC 42 must be super low powered. I live near Reno and Sooner Road and have an outside antenna that is 20 feet high pointing North and I haven't received it in about four months.  I thought they were gone.

----------


## theparkman81

Nope, I have a friend in Edmond and he gets it on his TV, but sometimes it fades in and out, thought I read somewhere since this whole repackaging that there moving to a another channel.

----------


## theparkman81

Cozi TV website mentions KBZC on their channel list.

----------


## DCARS

Edmond is right in their backyard.  I just looked up KBZC-LD on the FCC site and they are only transmitting at 7 kW which is very low for TV transmitters. Also their antenna is on the tower located at 3544′22.8″ N, 9729′1.8″W. That is a mile North of Waterloo Road and between Kelley and Broadway.  If it is weak in Edmond, you can only imagine how it is in the rest of the metro.

----------


## Roger S

> If it is weak in Edmond, you can only imagine how it is in the rest of the metro.


Can't even sniff it in Moore.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

I live in the Village and have had hell picking up 42 KBZC. Or, as I had to call it in order to remember the call letters, the BoZo Channel. I get a piss-poor signal as often as not. But, it carries (hopefully still does) Get TV, which has Sonny & Cher, Dolly Parton Show and other orphan1970s variety shows; BUZZR, which is Goodson-Todman library of 1950s-90s game shows (Match Game 74, Password, etc.), and other oddball or old man networks.

Cozi TV is an NBC/Universal owned & operated network, and I hoped after KFOR and KAUT owner Tribune Broadcasting sold out to Nexstar Media Group that Cozi TV would be added as a sub-channel on KAUT. Since Tribune Broadcasting was the founder and owner of Antenna TV, I never thought they would add Cozi TV to their lineup. Hopefully it can happen now, but the Baby-Boomer networks have been so successful they made programming expensive and fragmented the market. Networks such as ME-TV, Antenna TV, Decades, Cozi TV, Grit, Charge, Heroes & Icons, Retro TV, This TV and others are all part of the Baby-Boomer sub-channel phenomenon.

----------


## theparkman81

> I live in the Village and have had hell picking up 42 KBZC. Or, as I had to call it in order to remember the call letters, the BoZo Channel. I get a piss-poor signal as often as not. But, it carries (hopefully still does) Get TV, which has Sonny & Cher, Dolly Parton Show and other orphan1970s variety shows; BUZZR, which is Goodson-Todman library of 1950s-90s game shows (Match Game 74, Password, etc.), and other oddball or old man networks.
> 
> Cozi TV is an NBC/Universal owned & operated network, and I hoped after KFOR and KAUT owner Tribune Broadcasting sold out to Nexstar Media Group that Cozi TV would be added as a sub-channel on KAUT. Since Tribune Broadcasting was the founder and owner of Antenna TV, I never thought they would add Cozi TV to their lineup. Hopefully it can happen now, but the Baby-Boomer networks have been so successful they made programming expensive and fragmented the market. Networks such as ME-TV, Antenna TV, Decades, Cozi TV, Grit, Charge, Heroes & Icons, Retro TV, This TV and others are all part of the Baby-Boomer sub-channel phenomenon.


Yep, it still carries Get TV on 42-4, Buzzr on 42-3, CBN on 42-2, don't know on 42-1, Cozi is on 42-5, and I think theres shopping channels on 42-6 and 42-7,

----------


## Mr. Blue Sky

Buzzr is now streaming 24/7 on PlutoTV. Ever since Viacom acquired Pluto, they have turned it into a major player. If you haven’t looked in awhile — check it out. iOS, Android, Roku, others ... or just Pluto.tv in your browser.

----------


## TVVoiceGuy

> KBZC 42 must be super low powered. I live near Reno and Sooner Road and have an outside antenna that is 20 feet high pointing North and I haven't received it in about four months.  I thought they were gone.


Its is a super low-powered station with antenna only about 200' on the candelabra near Kilpatrick and Kelley in North OKC.

----------


## Bunty

> Its is a super low-powered station with antenna only about 200' on the candelabra near Kilpatrick and Kelley in North OKC.


Is this temporary?  Is this station licensed for higher power?

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> Is this temporary?  Is this station licensed for higher power?


I think it is permanent low power. I have been desperately trying to get a good tune on it in the Village for over two years. Sux. Sux. Sux.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> Buzzr is now streaming 24/7 on PlutoTV. Ever since Viacom acquired Pluto, they have turned it into a major player. If you haven’t looked in awhile — check it out. iOS, Android, Roku, others ... or just Pluto.tv in your browser.


Took your advice and tried it last night...

Love it!!!

I think this is the future of TV. Over 100 channels playing in a no cost, ad-supported format. With Viacom's deep library, new partnerships and inclusion of hugely varied channels, I think they could have the market cornered before the public knows there is a market.

----------


## Mr. Blue Sky

> Took your advice and tried it last night...
> 
> Love it!!!
> 
> I think this is the future of TV. Over 100 channels playing in a no cost, ad-supported format. With Viacom's deep library, new partnerships and inclusion of hugely varied channels, I think they could have the market cornered before the public knows there is a market.


I agree! Saw this today, it might interest you. It speaks to your prediction.
https://www.cordcutters.com/nbcs-pea...e-free-use-ads

----------


## baralheia

KOCB-HD 34 added a new subchannel (34.4) carrying the new CBS-owned Dabl network at the end of October. Frustratingly, this additional channel forced station owner Sinclair to downconvert subchannels 34.2 (TBD) and 34.3 (Comet) from a widescreen 16:9 aspect ratio to anamorphic 4:3. I'm a relatively frequent Comet viewer so this is a less than pleasant change, but it looks like leasing agreements with CBS for The CW forced Sinclair to take on Dabl and forced their hand on the aspect ratio change.

----------


## 5alive

Interesting. Dabl is currently on 4.4

----------


## Dob Hooligan

“OK Boomer Praise Report!” 
Cozi TV is now on over the air channel 43-4. Combine that with Dragnet and Adam-12 joining MeTV, and I am in hog heaven

----------


## scottk

As more networks and sub channels are added to Over-The-Air networks, just curious to see how many channels everyone is getting with their scans? 

We are in NWOKC by Quail Springs Mall and pull in 50 channels now with our antenna ranging from the main networks (KFOR,KOCO,KWTV, KOKH) to the obscure channels that are mainly shopping and infomercials.

----------


## Roger S

> As more networks and sub channels are added to Over-The-Air networks, just curious to see how many channels everyone is getting with their scans?


I'm pulling in close to 60 in Moore now with the few recent additions.... I really only watch GRIT though... Occasionally I'll go to CHARGE, ME-TV (On the rare occasion I'm home on a Saturday night I'll catch Svengoolie) or ANTENNA-TV but it's rare.

----------


## jedicurt

> As more networks and sub channels are added to Over-The-Air networks, just curious to see how many channels everyone is getting with their scans? 
> 
> We are in NWOKC by Quail Springs Mall and pull in 50 channels now with our antenna ranging from the main networks (KFOR,KOCO,KWTV, KOKH) to the obscure channels that are mainly shopping and infomercials.


i'm getting 53 in norman.

----------


## Bunty

I get 42 in Stillwater from amplified indoor antenna.

----------


## OKCRT

> I get 42 in Stillwater from amplified indoor antenna.


Just wondering if the Thunder games are on any of those free channels? I admit that I don't watch much OTA tv anymore but might start cutting the cord soon. I have Dish Netork and for some reason they don't have the Thunder games any longer so I am also on Youtube TV. Going to have to cut back soon.

----------


## scottk

> Just wondering if the Thunder games are on any of those free channels? I admit that I don't watch much OTA tv anymore but might start cutting the cord soon. I have Dish Netork and for some reason they don't have the Thunder games any longer so I am also on Youtube TV. Going to have to cut back soon.


Other than catching the occasional NBA on ABC with a Thunder match-up, no, you don't get Thunder games on Over the Air. 

Sling TV was a good value option for streaming Thunder games with TNT and FSOK in the Sling blue package, but I think Sling dropped their Fox Sport Regionals when those were sold off from Fox Sports.

For those that remember, during the Thunder's first season, KSBI was the local carrier of Thunder games and branded themselves as Thunder TV. It would be nice if a local over-the-air option was still available for most Thunder games. It's hard to justify $40-$50 for one channel with live sports when nearly everything else offered on the cable streaming packages can be viewed on demand.

----------


## OKCRT

> Other than catching the occasional NBA on ABC with a Thunder match-up, no, you don't get Thunder games on Over the Air. 
> 
> Sling TV was a good value option for streaming Thunder games with TNT and FSOK in the Sling blue package, but I think Sling dropped their Fox Sport Regionals when those were sold off from Fox Sports.
> 
> For those that remember, during the Thunder's first season, KSBI was the local carrier of Thunder games and branded themselves as Thunder TV. It would be nice if a local over-the-air option was still available for most Thunder games. It's hard to justify $40-$50 for one channel with live sports when nearly everything else offered on the cable streaming packages can be viewed on demand.


I agree that it would be nice if one of the local channels would carry the games and it would also skyrocket their channel ratings IMO. Not sure exactly how that works. I assume the local station would have to purchase the rights from the Fox affiliate and not directly from the Thunder.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I agree that it would be nice if one of the local channels would carry the games and it would also skyrocket their channel ratings IMO. Not sure exactly how that works. I assume the local station would have to purchase the rights from the Fox affiliate and not directly from the Thunder.


foxsportsOK (FSOK)  (which is now owned by sinclear and will be rebranded soon)     has all the local rights to the thunder games   and they do not have the right to resell them

----------


## PaddyShack

I always thought a local OTA station needs to get local area rights for all OKC and maybe Tulsa sports teams. I'm talking Thunder, OKC Blue, OKC Energy FC, OKC Dodgers, Tulsa Drillers, Tulsa Oilers, then adding High School sports where there are gaps in programming. I would have the channel on at all times.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I always thought a local OTA station needs to get local area rights for all OKC and maybe Tulsa sports teams. I'm talking Thunder, OKC Blue, OKC Energy FC, OKC Dodgers, Tulsa Drillers, Tulsa Oilers, then adding High School sports where there are gaps in programming. I would have the channel on at all times.


all of those would seem to be possible except for the thunder

----------


## Dob Hooligan

Since Sinclair owns Stadium network, and it is primarily an OTA and streaming model, the opportunity for cross-platform integration makes the idea of having the local sports on one channel (or group) a possibility.

----------


## theparkman81

Thought I read somewhere, that the network Quest is now on in OKC on KBZC 42.

----------


## SEMIweather

> I always thought a local OTA station needs to get local area rights for all OKC and maybe Tulsa sports teams. I'm talking Thunder, OKC Blue, OKC Energy FC, OKC Dodgers, Tulsa Drillers, Tulsa Oilers, then adding High School sports where there are gaps in programming. I would have the channel on at all times.


The Energy were on a News 9 alternate channel back in 2017 I think and it was great, no idea why that deal stopped.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

Bumping this because I read KOCO is adding 2 more channels (5.4 and 5.5). Thought it was September 1, but tv won't scan them in yet. GetTV is supposed to be 5.4 and TheGrio is 5.5. Appears some shifting of channel agreements is occurring after Labor Day.  I think Scripps is trying to consolidate some of the networks they bought from Katz onto their ION stations.

----------


## Roger S

> Bumping this because I read KOCO is adding 2 more channels (5.4 and 5.5). Thought it was September 1, but tv won't scan them in yet. GetTV is supposed to be 5.4 and TheGrio is 5.5. Appears some shifting of channel agreements is occurring after Labor Day.  I think Scripps is trying to consolidate some of the networks they bought from Katz onto their ION stations.


Ion recently added several channels but they were mostly the same as what KSBI is showing..... I really only watch GRIT so it's nice if I'm getting a weak signal on one I can switch to the other.

----------


## SomeGuy

Would be nice if we got Buzzr here

----------


## Sydonesia

> Would be nice if we got Buzzr here


If you have a smart TV or a Roku, download the Pluto app.  Buzzr is one of the channels (along with GSN and a 24/7 Price is Right Bob Barker channel.)

----------


## SomeGuy

Antenna TV is getting rid of all their 80s-2000s shows and putting them on a new network called RewindTV which launched last week. https://rewindtv.com/

----------


## MST3KServo

> Bumping this because I read KOCO is adding 2 more channels (5.4 and 5.5). Thought it was September 1, but tv won't scan them in yet. GetTV is supposed to be 5.4 and TheGrio is 5.5.


Hey Dob, where did you read about 5.4 and 5.5?  Is anything else coming to the area?

----------


## Dob Hooligan

Every few months, and especially around September 1st, I start googling digital subchannel names and search around to see what might be coming the area. Broadcatingcable.com can have good early info about what new networks are being started and what carriage deals are working. After that, kinda search that rabbit ears site and some others.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

HOO-RAY! Took advantage of the perfect TV weather of mild temperatures and calm winds in order to rescan my OTA TV. Added  the Grio on 5.5 and Get TV on 5.6. This old man is grooving on the "prime time is crime time" programming block the young lady station announcer told us plays weeknights. Kojak, Starsky & Hutch, Charlie's Angels and Hart to Hart all run back to back from 5 to 11. Add in Joe Namath, Jimmie "JJ" Walker or Barbara Niven hawking Medicare benefits every commercial break, plus the Big Mac and recliner dozing, and you realize this is truly "geezer heaven"!

----------


## Roger S

Rescanned mine and noticed I also get 62-7 Newsy now as well as the 2 you mentioned..... I still pretty much just watch Grit except for the rare occasion I catch Svenghouli on Comet.

----------


## Bunty

> Rescanned mine and noticed I also get 62-7 Newsy now as well as the 2 you mentioned..... I still pretty much just watch Grit except for the rare occasion I catch Svenghouli on Comet.


How many channels did you get after rescanning?

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> How many channels did you get after rescanning?


My shop is in the fairgrounds area and the TV showed 70 channels were picked up during my rescan a couple weeks ago. About 40 of those are mainline entertainment, PBS type, or news programming in English language. The other 30 are pretty evenly split between Spanish language entertainment, shopping and religious programming. 20 to 25 are low power.

----------


## Roger S

> How many channels did you get after rescanning?


I don't remember off the top of my head and I walked off while it was scanning so I didn't see the final count but I'd say I was in the 60-70 range.... Getting a lot of duplicates in the area too... I know I have multiple channels of DABL, GRIT, and Court TV now and a couple of others that slip my mind.

Something else I find odd is that channel 9 hasn't jumped on the bandwagon. They only offer 9-2 and it just shows rebroadcasts of the most recent news broadcast. All of the other local stations, including PBS, have multiple sub-channels offering different programming.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> I don't remember off the top of my head and I walked off while it was scanning so I didn't see the final count but I'd say I was in the 60-70 range.... Getting a lot of duplicates in the area too... I know I have multiple channels of DABL, GRIT, and Court TV now and a couple of others that slip my mind.
> 
> Something else I find odd is that channel 9 hasn't jumped on the bandwagon. They only offer 9-2 and it just shows rebroadcasts of the most recent news broadcast. All of the other local stations, including PBS, have multiple sub-channels offering different programming.


Remember channel 9  owns channel 52 now. I think they put the Scripps block of sub channels on 52 a couple years ago after they bought one or more radio stations in Tulsa from Scripps IIRC. however, I think Scripps bought ION TV since then and that is why Bounce and GRIT are on both 52 and 63.

----------


## Roger S

> Remember channel 9  owns channel 52 now. I think they put the Scripps block of sub channels on 52 a couple years ago after they bought one or more radio stations in Tulsa from Scripps IIRC. however, I think Scripps bought ION TV since then and that is why Bounce and GRIT are on both 52 and 63.


Ahhhhh.... Yeah, I forgot that 52 had been bought by 9.

----------


## scottk

> Something else I find odd is that channel 9 hasn't jumped on the bandwagon. They only offer 9-2 and it just shows rebroadcasts of the most recent news broadcast. All of the other local stations, including PBS, have multiple sub-channels offering different programming.


NEWS9 recently upgraded the over the air signal quality of 9.2, it's less compressed. I'm not technical, but basically it looks like they went from 480p widescreen to 720p , it's not as clean as their main signal for news, but much better than what it was. I still see many businesses running 9.2 in their lobby or coffee shop style setting. It's a quick way to get a detailed local weather forecast and catch up on headlines. (and it doesn't really costs much for News 9 to operate compared to the syndicated programs on other sub channels) 
I wish KFOR and KOCO would do a similar news on demand sub channel. KFOR and KOCO use to have 24/7 weather on their sub channels, but that went away years ago.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> NEWS9 recently upgraded the over the air signal quality of 9.2, it's less compressed. I'm not technical, but basically it looks like they went from 480p widescreen to 720p , it's not as clean as their main signal for news, but much better than what it was. I still see many businesses running 9.2 in their lobby or coffee shop style setting. It's a quick way to get a detailed local weather forecast and catch up on headlines. (and it doesn't really costs much for News 9 to operate compared to the syndicated programs on other sub channels) 
> I wish KFOR and KOCO would do a similar news on demand sub channel. KFOR and KOCO use to have 24/7 weather on their sub channels, but that went away years ago.


This kinda off in the weeds, but I wonder if channel 9 owner Griffin Communications made a deal with Cox when sub-channels first started along the lines of-

Griffin will provide 24 hour local news in exchange for an enhanced placement in the basic package and lower channel number. This is how we have it on channel 53 on Cox, while the other local sub-channels were in the 200s until the last couple years. Even though some of the sub-channels are in the 100s on Cox nowadays, it still is a challenging and fragmented area of the lineup.

----------


## scottk

> This kinda off in the weeds, but I wonder if channel 9 owner Griffin Communications made a deal with Cox when sub-channels first started along the lines of-
> 
> Griffin will provide 24 hour local news in exchange for an enhanced placement in the basic package and lower channel number. This is how we have it on channel 53 on Cox, while the other local sub-channels were in the 200s until the last couple years. Even though some of the sub-channels are in the 100s on Cox nowadays, it still is a challenging and fragmented area of the lineup.


Before Digital TV was main stream and sub channels were common, and when everyone still had cable...KWTV partnered with COX in 1996 to provide NewsNow53, which was placed on channel 53 on the analog COX cable system. It was originally only in OKC, but when the Multimedia Cablevision and Cox merger happened , News Now 53 spread out to the suburbs. A similar agreement occured in Tulsa with Griffin's KOTV and a looping newscast channel.  

25 years later and News Now 53 is News 9 Now, but COX keeps it at channel 53...because well...it's always been that way. Same reason KOCO 5 remains at Channel 8 on the COX lineup, it's bleed over from the analog days when 5 on the cable system didn't look as good as channel 8, same could be said for FOX on channel 12 instead of 25. Which is where the "basic cable" lineup would drop out.

----------


## Bunty

> My shop is in the fairgrounds area and the TV showed 70 channels were picked up during my rescan a couple weeks ago. About 40 of those are mainline entertainment, PBS type, or news programming in English language. The other 30 are pretty evenly split between Spanish language entertainment, shopping and religious programming. 20 to 25 are low power.


 20 to 25 are low power.  Okay, that explains why I can only get 51 in Stillwater with an amplified indoor antenna.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

MeTV leaving Cox?

I have noticed the last few days that the TruReal channel logo is being displayed on the Cox channel guide in the channel 222 spot. The programming is, and is listed as, MeTV, which has occupied that spot for 10 years-ish. I'm guessing TruReal will be taking the spot by the end of the year and MeTV will be leaving. Although this is heartbreaking for me, I am more interested in what is says about future trends in cable TV. 

To get off in the weeds a bit; Hearst Communications owns KOCO and I'm guessing their carriage agreement with Cox for MeTV is expiring. The fact that Hearst is letting it expire makes me wonder if it is no longer worth it to be on cable. And Hearst appears to be upgrading their commitment to OTA subchannels with the addition to KOCO of a Shopping channel, the Grio and GetTV  in 2021. Scripps owns TruReal and controls KOPX , OTA channel 62. They have added 4 subchannels to KOPX this year and Scripps owns several subchannel networks (Bounce, Laff, Grit, TruReal, etc).

This has me wondering if the value of OTA channels on cable is diminishing in the eyes of the OTA providers?

----------


## Bunty

I don't watch the shopping channels or even the rerun channels.  I'd still rather see popular cable channels take up the sub OTA TV channels, like Fox News, CNN, CNBC, HGTV, and ESPN for starters.  That is a way to send the value of OTA channels up.   Station owners ought to seek doing that and try to unblock whatever is holding it up.  But I guess we have to keep trying to protect the cable TV companies from going further downhill.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> I don't watch the shopping channels or even the rerun channels.  I'd still rather see popular cable channels take up the sub OTA TV channels, like Fox News, CNN, CNBC, HGTV, and ESPN for starters.  That is a way to send the value of OTA channels up.   Station owners ought to seek doing that and try to unblock whatever is holding it up.  But I guess we have to keep trying to protect the cable TV companies from going further downhill.


All the channels you list are paid a per household premium for the right to carry them on Cox, or whatever cable or satellite system they are on. I recall ESPN is the highest at about $10 per month. Fox News is highest rated, and I think second most expensive. I think the least expensive on the list is about $3 per month. They have high overhead and are built for paid subscribers as well as commercials on programming. I think Tegna and Sinclair are among the operators working to provide channels that fit in the categories you want. Sinclair has Stadium, a sports channel, and they have a news channel IIRC (whose name I don't remember). Tegna is working on a news channel. Defy TV, Newsy and others are trying to provide cable style programming, but they have small budgets. Gonna take them a few years to get to what you are looking for.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> MeTV leaving Cox?
> 
> I have noticed the last few days that the TruReal channel logo is being displayed on the Cox channel guide in the channel 222 spot. The programming is, and is listed as, MeTV, which has occupied that spot for 10 years-ish. I'm guessing TruReal will be taking the spot by the end of the year and MeTV will be leaving. Although this is heartbreaking for me, I am more interested in what is says about future trends in cable TV. 
> 
> To get off in the weeds a bit; Hearst Communications owns KOCO and I'm guessing their carriage agreement with Cox for MeTV is expiring. The fact that Hearst is letting it expire makes me wonder if it is no longer worth it to be on cable. And Hearst appears to be upgrading their commitment to OTA subchannels with the addition to KOCO of a Shopping channel, the Grio and GetTV  in 2021. Scripps owns TruReal and controls KOPX , OTA channel 62. They have added 4 subchannels to KOPX this year and Scripps owns several subchannel networks (Bounce, Laff, Grit, TruReal, etc).
> 
> This has me wondering if the value of OTA channels on cable is diminishing in the eyes of the OTA providers?


Appears I am nuts. Cox corrected the channel guide to show MeTV on 222 last Sunday. And I also noticed they have picked up several smaller channels. Including digital sub-channels, such as LAFF and some of the crime and mystery channels in english. As well as some spanish language channels.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

More good news! KOCO Channel 5 had added sub-channel 5.4 and is carrying Story Television on it. Story is a brand new channel developed by Weigel Television (the people behind MeTV on 5.2, Decades, and Heroes & Icons. Neither of which is on in OKC). It launched March 28 and is primarily programming from the History Channel library. my TV's channel guide shows it as Twist TV, for some reason, but the programming is Story.

----------


## MST3KServo

Anyone else having issues picking up channel 42 or any of its subchannels?  It shows up as available, but nothing comes in, but "Mode Not Supported".

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> Anyone else having issues picking up channel 42 or any of its subchannels?  It shows up as available, but nothing comes in, but "Mode Not Supported".


My mother in law lives in Edmond, a couple miles from their tower (shows to be near I-35 and 2nd Street). I asked her to check it and could get any signal.

Any idea how long it been down? DTV America owns it and they run scores of low power stations nationwide.

----------


## MST3KServo

> My mother in law lives in Edmond, a couple miles from their tower (shows to be near I-35 and 2nd Street). I asked her to check it and could get any signal.
> 
> Any idea how long it been down? DTV America owns it and they run scores of low power stations nationwide.


I first noticed it Friday.  It seems they are transmitting still, I do show a very good signal strength on the tv for their channel, but none of the seven channels are coming through.

I cannot say I watched the channel much, but was curious to see they were "off."

----------


## oklip955

> I first noticed it Friday.  It seems they are transmitting still, I do show a very good signal strength on the tv for their channel, but none of the seven channels are coming through.
> 
> I cannot say I watched the channel much, but was curious to see they were "off."


I am east of I 35 a few miles and just checked my tv and it shows no signal. They must be off the air for some reason.

----------


## MST3KServo

Well it looks like KBZC ch. 42  is back "on the air" again.  I am seeing all sub channels as well.

----------


## Roger S

I'm not seeing them on the SW side of OKC but I may need to rescan to get them back.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> I'm not seeing them on the SW side of OKC but I may need to rescan to get them back.


I have had hell getting KBZC in the Village through the years. I just chalked it up to KBZC being a low power station. Have you been able to get it in SW OKC? I might have to get back on the wierdo antenna chase again!

----------


## Roger S

Nope.... I just rescanned and not seeing it at 29th and Morgan

----------


## Bunty

> Nope.... I just rescanned and not seeing it at 29th and Morgan


If using an indoor antenna, put it up as high as possible.

----------

